# pidgeon puffs coos and bites me



## DustyBoot (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a pidgeon, dont know its sex, I raised it from a baby. Now its about 3 to 4 months old and getting cocky. He will sit on my shoulder, and sometimes, get puffed, coo and then bite me when I try to touch him. Is this a mating thing? or does he feel threatend? 
Linda


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Linda,
You used the right words – getting cocky! You have a male pigeon. There are two situations when pigeon will behave like this.
1. When he flirts with you. This is sexual behavior and he is convincing you to pay attention on his masculine side. He will also start dancing in circles and Bow Coo you to show you every side and angle. His feathers will start glowing in the light and you are expected to fall in love.
2. When other person approaches you, he will do exactly the same just with more force and wing slap included. This is territorial thing. You are his object of passion (his territory) and he won’t allow anyone to interfere.
There is nothing unnatural in this as the bird is bonded to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DustyBoot said:


> I have a pidgeon, dont know its sex, I raised it from a baby. Now its about 3 to 4 months old and getting cocky. He will sit on my shoulder, and sometimes, get puffed, coo and then bite me when I try to touch him. Is this a mating thing? or does he feel threatend?
> Linda


Sounds like you have a boy, and he is trying to play out his male role in life(dominance, territotial, noise), but still needs some time to mature.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could be...but I thought I had a boy a while back, exhibiting that behaviour....until she started laying eggs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jaye said:


> Could be...but I thought I had a boy a while back, exhibiting that behaviour....until she started laying eggs


Yep,there is always the exception. I have a hen just like that, when she matured she knew her role in life and become less dominant around her mate, but still fighting and dominant around other birds.


----------

